# Some old cichlid pics



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Flowerhorn 9"


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Saxatillis?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Dovii that eventually went on to breed with another owner.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

15 inch managuense.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That pike cichlid was my all time favorite. So much personality along with drop dead good looks. He eventually died of unknown causes at 7 inches.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Pike


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That's a nice collection you had. You should get back into them


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Dovii that eventually went on to breed with another owner.
> [snapback]1124480[/snapback]​


dang that pretty kinky..a pike with another person..yikez..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > Dovii that eventually went on to breed with another owner.
> ...


I knew if anybody picked up on that it would be you. Ya perv.


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

^^^lol

nice pike!


----------

